# 50 state hutch display shelf



## slag pile digger (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving all..
  Thought I would post a photo of my hutch shelf in progress. Step 1 complete....~The thirteen on the top shelf will be the original colonies~.... I will be adding a white background to it in the near future..... Enjoy


----------



## soda bottle (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks good. What hutch do you have from Delaware and where is the blue one from?


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Soda... I have a hutch from Dover..I have them all packed away..I am gutting the entire room.. removing a wall... raising a ceiling...It will be awhile before they see the shelf.....the blue one on the top shelf is from Nashville Beer Bottling works....the middle one is a WHH Chicago blob... 10 panel base... cant wait till I can display them[]


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

There is a 50 hutch set for auction coming up, at least it may be all 50, if not it's very close...


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

.


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

.


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 22, 2012)

I saw that in the catalogue..It is more fun to collect it myself......There is a video of him talking about the collection. I saw it somewhere???


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

Holabird-Kagin Mike... What states do you have covered so far, I need to see what I have sitting around just in case...


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 22, 2012)

Jim,
    I still need about 28 states..i have  been getting more selective in my search...Let me know what you have.. Thanks Michael


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll take a look tomorrow...


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 22, 2012)

Which auction is that coming up in?


----------



## epackage (Nov 22, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  stlouisbottles
> 
> Which auction is that coming up in?


 This one SLB

 http://liveauctions.holabirdamericana.com/auction.aspx?as=25331


----------



## stlouisbottles (Nov 22, 2012)

Got it thanks!


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 9, 2012)

I added the white background & attached the shelf to the wall, next is the wood on the wall around it..


----------



## Asterx (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice work on the shelving, keep us posted! []


----------



## epackage (Dec 11, 2012)

Coming along nice Mike, that lot from the auction didn't sell, they had a $5,000 minimum bid and they didn't get any bites...


----------



## slag pile digger (Dec 11, 2012)

Like myself, I think we all want to collect them ourselves instead of an instant collection.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 11, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  slag pile digger
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving all..
> Thought I would post a photo of my hutch shelf in progress. Step 1 complete....~The thirteen on the top shelf will be the original colonies~.... I will be adding a white background to it in the near future..... Enjoy


 

 Great job Mike...It's going to look excellent...


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 17, 2013)

Well I finally finished the wood around the shelf, been working alot, now the trim.. have my locals included for now... hope you enjoy. Michael


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Looking great Mike, good to hear somebody's working alot... How many do you need to complete the set?


----------



## slag pile digger (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Jim,
          With all the construction at my house, I have most of my collection packed away, I lost track of how many more I need, around 20 if I remember right.


----------



## epackage (Mar 17, 2013)

Well it's looking great, congrats and good luck on the hunt. I know alot of the fun is in looking for them...


----------

